# How much drag do I need for sharks.



## johnf

Well, it's getting close to that time for my Christmas bonus and I want to get a reel for sharking. I only shark fish about 3-4 days a year when I come down there so I don't want to spend any more than I have to.

I plan on getting this Daiwa beef stick http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/dai...color=Black&N=101394131&Ntt=Beefstick&Ntk=All but still haven't made up my mind on a reel. 

Last year I used a borrowed penn 309 and caught an 8 and 10' hammerhead and was severally out classed by the fish, though I did land them both. The 15# drag just couldn't control the bigger one. The 8' took 45 minutes and swam off after about a minute of coaching, but the 10' took nearly 2 hours to get beached and it took nearly an hour before we got him out to sea on his own.


So how much drag do I need to pull in a big boy like that faster.


----------



## Ugly 1

Get a 9/0 you won't be disappointed! Big enough to have capacity and descent drag and small enough to handle without being a pain in the butt. And they last forever and don't cost a small fortune! UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom

There was a good deal on a 9/0 on Craigslist Pensacola yesterday. Rod and reel combo

Don I still want to get out with you guys and find something my 6/0 can't handle to convince me to upgrade


----------



## Ocean Master

I agree a 9/0 is plenty big for sharkin'


----------



## amarcafina

Weak point on that Rod your looking to get is the Guides !!


----------



## weedline

9/0 look for an older one used they are bulletproof and easy to fix if u have any problems if u find a dael a 6/0 will do they are just smaller


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

You need a 6/0 a 9/0 and a 12/0!


----------



## johnf

Why would you need a 6/0 9/0 and 12/0? In a perfect world where you had all the money you wanted wouldn't 3 12/0s be better. 


I am working on a budget here guys and only shark fish 3-4 days a year. What's wrong with the guides on that rod? Is it something that could be upgraded for less than it would take to get a better rod?


----------



## Justin618

johnf said:


> Why would you need a 6/0 9/0 and 12/0? In a perfect world where you had all the money you wanted wouldn't 3 12/0s be better.
> 
> 
> I am working on a budget here guys and only shark fish 3-4 days a year. What's wrong with the guides on that rod? Is it something that could be upgraded for less than it would take to get a better rod?



I think he was just joking. And in a perfect world I wouldn't take 3 12/0s. I would have a lever drag in there somewhere and probably a 9/0. Just think of the fight of a 7 ft or 8 ft sandbar on a 6 or 9/0 compared to a 12. If you had 3 12/0's chances are you're probably not gonna have a whole lot of fun. Sure they will run but it won't be a big fight unless a 10' plus hammer or tiger comes around.


----------



## Guynamedtom

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/for/4236053962.html

Not sure of your budget but 125 for. 9/0 reel and rod combo is a deal if its in good shape.


----------



## Justin618

Guynamedtom said:


> http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/for/4236053962.html
> 
> Not sure of your budget but 125 for. 9/0 reel and rod combo is a deal if its in good shape.



Nice find. Hell $150 for a 12/0 is a great deal if its in good condition and decent rod. Most 12/0 go for about $250+, and that's just the reel. Wish I had the funds I'd be all over this.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Ugly1 is on my "go to" shark team, and these guys know sharkin'. Interesting to compare the 9/0 with the 6/0 wide. 6/0 is a little lighter, has a slightly higher gear ratio, but looses 140 yards of line capacity. One version of the 6/0 came with a one-piece aluminum frame. I would also throw in the Daiwa Sealine 900 H. Strong reels with stainless gears and aluminum frame and side plates. May be the best bang for the buck!


----------



## Justin618

A 9/0 has a much better capacity than just 140 yards on the 6/0. It's well over 200 yards.

Not to mention it can hold over 600 more yards of 80lb braid.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Justin618 said:


> A 9/0 has a much better capacity than just 140 yards on the 6/0. It's well over 200 yards.
> 
> Not to mention it can hold over 600 more yards of 80lb braid.


Based it on 50# mono...700 vs. 560 on the 6/0 *Wide*...Penn's numbers, not mine. Wasn't making a statement, just an interesting observation. I have built a 6/0 Wide with a full aluminum frame that I liked a lot better than a 9/0. Just a matter of preference. The scale in the pic below reads 3 pounds.

FYI: Tani recommends the Daiwa Sealine 600H and 900H over the 910 Rock Cod Special, Penn 6/0 and Penn 9/0. Just sayin'...


----------



## Justin618

Yeah at 60# test they rate it at 625 
Vs 390. But most of those are off a little as you can usually pack it pretty good. If I get a 9/0 I'm hoping to try and get around 1000 with braid and mono


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



Justin618 said:


> johnf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need a 6/0 9/0 and 12/0? In a perfect world where you had all the money you wanted wouldn't 3 12/0s be better.
> 
> 
> I am working on a budget here guys and only shark fish 3-4 days a year. What's wrong with the guides on that rod? Is it something that could be upgraded for less than it would take to get a better rod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was just joking. And in a perfect world I wouldn't take 3 12/0s. I would have a lever drag in there somewhere and probably a 9/0. Just think of the fight of a 7 ft or 8 ft sandbar on a 6 or 9/0 compared to a 12. If you had 3 12/0's chances are you're probably not gonna have a whole lot of fun. Sure they will run but it won't be a big fight unless a 10' plus hammer or tiger comes around.
Click to expand...

Yeah I was joking. But if you ever get a chance to hop on a buddy's boat that 6/0 will be perfect. I just picked up a nice 6/0 that I will use on short drops from the sand and anything that swims on my buddies boat.


----------



## Justin618

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was joking. But if you ever get a chance to hop on a buddy's boat that 6/0 will be perfect. I just picked up a nice 6/0 that I will use on short drops from the sand and anything that swims on my buddies boat.


my dad caught a big shark offshore one of his 6/0s. They are great reels.


----------



## foreverfishing

Pompano Joe said:


> Based it on 50# mono...700 vs. 560 on the 6/0 *Wide*...Penn's numbers, not mine. Wasn't making a statement, just an interesting observation. I have built a 6/0 Wide with a full aluminum frame that I liked a lot better than a 9/0. Just a matter of preference. The scale in the pic below reads 3 pounds.
> 
> FYI: Tani recommends the Daiwa Sealine 600H and 900H over the 910 Rock Cod Special, Penn 6/0 and Penn 9/0. Just sayin'...


I put 400 yards of 100lb braid topped with 206 yards of 80lb mono on that exact same reel!!!! thanks again Joe. I love this thing!!


----------



## Justin618

foreverfishing said:


> I put 400 yards of 100lb braid topped with 206 yards of 80lb mono on that exact same reel!!!! thanks again Joe. I love this thing!!



This Is on what reel? 6/0?


----------



## lowprofile

9/0 for sure. 12/0 will show less wear after catching several 6-8ft sharks every weekend for a year.


----------



## johnf

lowprofile said:


> 9/0 for sure. 12/0 will show less wear after catching several 6-8ft sharks every weekend for a year.


So since I fish down there once a year for a week I should be good for about 26 years? ,:shifty:


----------



## Guynamedtom

27.8 years. You must have went to school in New York. But 89.532 % of all statistics are made up on the spot. True story.


----------



## Jeff Craddock

Choose equipments for catching shark according to their size. If you are fishing for 6 to 8 foot shark, the reel you required it is about 500 to 600 yards. And for greater than 8 foot is near about 800 to 1500 yards.


----------

